# WHat do you own?



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Post what you own with pictures


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

You first. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm with you David!! 

Enough with the questions. How about some answers.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 06 Aug 2012 06:45 PM 
I'm with you David!! 

Enough with the questions. How about some answers.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Police 1987,

I'll bite. Here's some of my "stuff".










My son and me at LALS circa 1989.










My new Goose.










Our Gene Allen mogul at Seymour Johnson's place in 1990.

Ok, now show us yours?!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Never saw so many Stapleton posts before. What was it you once said about "noise" in a thread Jim?


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice engines gary


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. AND thank you!


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Im typing on my iPhone and the Internet is terrible. It locks up and submits more then one post. Tried deleting all but one but couldn't. O well


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jer 

Another useless post for you: 

I am having a late mid-life crisis and feel compelled to spout off about everything, at least on subjects where I actually have some factual knowledge and/or experience. Besides, it is raising my post count.. of course I will NEVER catch up to Greg E. 

Have a nice day [evening].


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Fair enough. Lord knows I never have anything to contribute to a hobby I love. 

Have a nice evening yerself.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

C-16 (before the conversion to alcohol)










I showed you mine, now.......


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

Aster Reno. 

See www.SouthernSteamTrains.com/areno.htm second photo for my loco and combine.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

You have to learn the "rules"  

All of us are frightend that if the "domestic dictator" finds out how much you got, it will automatically call for a new kitchen an expensive cruise or like wise. 

Here is a few of the most important ones: 

1) Never tell how many locomotives you own. 
2) If possible, buy only black locomotives. (They are harder to separate from each other, so you can allways say that "oh you have seen this one before") 
3) Never have all your locomotives in the same room! 
4) Never give an estimate of the value of your engines. (They are priceless to you, so their value can´t be in "real" money) This is to avoid that she sells one of them for a "good" price. 

Sorry. So no info from me. I just have a black JNR C62 coalfired. The "Dictator" has a U1. 

Regards 

David


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David_DK on 07 Aug 2012 07:41 AM 
You have to learn the "rules"  

All of us are frightend that if the "domestic dictator" finds out how much you got, it will automatically call for a new kitchen an expensive cruise or like wise. 

Here is a few of the most important ones: 

1) Never tell how many locomotives you own. 
2) If possible, buy only black locomotives. (They are harder to separate from each other, so you can allways say that "oh you have seen this one before") 
3) Never have all your locomotives in the same room! 
4) Never give an estimate of the value of your engines. (They are priceless to you, so their value can´t be in "real" money) This is to avoid that she sells one of them for a "good" price. 

Sorry. So no info from me. I just have a black JNR C62 coalfired. The "Dictator" has a U1. 

Regards 

David 


Very funny and great advice! Unfortunately I decided to have a dedicated train room in our current house so 'she' is now well aware of how many I own. Also made the terrible mistake of observing over dinner how unfortunate it is that the Accucraft T1 and Aster Challenger seemed to be about arrive at roughly same time after years of waiting..... Bad mistake 

Robert


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

P1987

There are a lot of pictures posted in the various threads here on MLS. Most of us don't post picutres just for the sake of posting pictures. When they are posted it is usually for a specific purpose. 

Scroll through some of the forums here and look through the threads for pictures. If you click on the picture posters user name in the upper right it will take you to his MLS site. Once there you can click on posts and scroll through his or hers posts. In all likely hood you will find more pictures.

I have close to a couple of hundred picture in my MLS data base. Most of these have appeared in one or more posts. With a little bit of work you can easily find out a lot about my collection. I do not have any live steam, but I attend Dr. Rivet's steamups and enjoy watching the steamers, while I use batteries to power my train.

To start the ball rolling here is a picture of two of my trains at recent events.

Narrow gauge meet










Standard gauge meet













Chuck


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have several modified Rubies, a round house SR&RL 24 an old Aster Climax and a LGB/Aster Frank S as well as my scratch built Forney. Many of us have collections!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 05:59 PM 
Post what you own with pictures 

Two Briards,








.

Lulu and Gracie


Obviously this place is going to the dogs...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

P1987 

For my contribution to this thread, please look at the "Daylight cars cars for gs4" thread.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess Ill chip in too....

I have a very stout 360 V8 I built for my CJ5. 










I also own a very adorable dog named Piper. The best dog you could ever ask for. The photo was takes at a local steam up too.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I'd post a photo of my cat, but they don't have owners, they have staff... 

But seriously, I can understand the reluctance of some to grocery-list their collections on a public forum, but many of us make no secret on line of what's sitting on our shelves. We post videos of our latest and greatest, show up at meets with them smiling broadly in photos that get published on sites like this, even have web sites devoted to our models. I don't think any of us are _really_ being all that successful in hiding our passion for our hobby or our toys. So, since you can find locos in my collection simply by clicking on the banner in my signature, it hardly seems logical that I should not participate: 

East Broad Top #12 









Tuscarora Railroad #4 









And a few others, but those photos come off the top of my head... 

Later, 

K


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 07 Aug 2012 07:31 PM 
I guess Ill chip in too....

I have a very stout 360 V8 I built for my CJ5. 










I also own a very adorable dog named Piper. The best dog you could ever ask for. The photo was takes at a local steam up too.












You know they make blower manifolds for those 360s. A 6-71 would look great sitting on top of that block!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave- the motor makes way too much power for a CJ5 - My plan is when I get tired of the Cj its going in an AMX. All tuned its pushing 350hp. 

changes included - 9.5:1 compression, Hi Energy Comp cam. Low to Mid torque 5500 RPM. Engine is balanced. Heads, new valves, roller cam/rocker. High pressure springs. Long tube headers 1.75" primary. The thing screams. 650cfm Edembrock. I could go larger on the CFM with a different cam but I wanted torque not HP. I have still yet to punch it to the floor. Half throttle breaks 33"x12.5 tires loose on pavement


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I kind of like British main line...


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Unbelievably cool SteamTom!!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Tricopter parts: 
1 X delrin tricopter kit
3 X 30amp turnigy esc
3 X nx4008 620v multicopter motore
2 X 10x4.7 props
1 X 10X4.7 counter rotating props
1 X EZOSD for on screen telemetry and to display callsign every 10 mins per FCC regulations
1 X hobbyking kk board V3 for stabilization
1 X voltage regulator to step down 17 volts to 12 for camera and transmitter system
1 X GoPro Hero2
1 X 600 line cctv camera
1 X 1.258 gighertz 400 mw video transmitter (yes I have a Ham tech license to use it) 
1 X Left Hand Circular polarized experimental cloverleaf transmitter antenna
1 X spektrum 2.4 gighertz ar6210 receiver (weak link in the whole system atm) 
1 X turnigy 30-40C 4000mah 4s LiPo Battery 

Base station:
1 X 1.258 gighertz video receiver
1 X Left Hand Circular Polarized experimental Skew Planar Wheel Antenna
1 X Fatshark Dominator Video Glasses (like watching a tv inside a pair of glasses - think virtual reality)
1 X turnigy 3s 2200mah battery

To do what with it, well this:


Wait, this isn't FPVLAB or rcgroups, woops. :-D


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats is cool! Gotta get you and all this out to Colorado for some video on the Cumbres and Toltec 

How long have you been flying and building that?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Been flying model planes for about 4 years but this thing is brand new (2 months old basically). It scares me when I fly it atm lol. I flew it out front of my house 2 days ago, go up to about 400 feet, the wind drifted me over a bit and it was eerie seeing cars driving under me as I heard them pass by me a few seconds later. (I am under the hood). Also the fact that I can only look forward out the front with the camera and I know there are houses and trees under me. Definitely looking forward to bring this out to a field before I try flying at the beach here (sometime when no one is around of course and with a spotter). 

I just need to get more practice in, but its awesome as a camera platform! The guy flying it in that video is a super pro (he also has a prototype flight controller in it (that openpilot cc3d board) - that is how he can go upside down without the electronics going crazy, that I have been trying to get a hold of, helps stability big time!) 


Basically the type of flying I can do with it - I am even using the same GoPro they filmed their video with. (even though these guys are using quad copters and mines a tri, same thing though):
http://youtu.be/MCI1cIc2qRY?hd=1 

Imagine this engine being filmed by one of these!!!! - things I think and dream about, BUT I would probably get in big trouble, or would have to get permission waaaay ahead of time!
http://youtu.be/0SJQJGHfJws?hd=1

The guy who really got my blood going was trappy with team blacksheep, this is his youtube channel. just a matter of time till I get that good. There is one in there with a train, and also a grand canyon one!
http://www.youtube.com/user/nastycop420

(don't worry, I am more passionate about live steam :-D, this is my second hobby  )


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like fun - I've attached a Contour camera to the outside of a plane and got some interesting shots but could never get close enough to something like a train without busting a few regulations and putting myself in danger - but cossing the grand canyon was quite spectacular 

(I have to admit - this is my first hobby - I'm saving live steam for when I can no longer fly...)




Robert


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice landing!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What do I own? I still have a few things left that haven't been sold off.... yet. They're kind of like a retirement fund that I was forced to dip into a LOT sooner than I wanted to. 
The biggest paperweight is Clarabelle, aka 'the Beast'. She weighs a petite 17,300# dry. 









Next, size wise, is the roller. She's been under construction since '97 and still isn't ready for her deb ball. 









Her stablemate is an Oil Pull 'pup' that won Best of Show as a "recycling" project at the county fair in '97 









Next is a freescale traction engine of about 1" size, based on the 1880s Westinghouse 









In 3/4" scale (more or less) I have a Keystone driller that I built in the '80s using an engine I'd had since I was 16 









Most of my other stuff, from a little wobbler that would fit on a quarter, to an 8hp steam turbine to a 20HP Bessemer oil field engine - including about 6 large scale locomotives - have all been sacrificed to the great god Bill (medical bill, utility bill, car repair bill, and some to just buy food)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I own the Cow.
Had to go to town and get my brother Jake to bring his Model - T Tow truck down to pick up our expensive Steak dinner that the R.R. had to pay for. Course.....that's after we had to get the horns un-stuck out of the ties first.


----------

